# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 16 لسنة 8  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة الدستورية العليا**بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 21 مايو سنة 1989  .*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار/ ممدوح مصطفى حسن رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين/ منير أمين عبد المجيد وفوزي أسعد مرقس والدكتور عوض محمد المر وواصل علاء الدين ومحمد ولي الدين جلال ونهاد عبد المجيد خلاف.   أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار/ السيد عبد الحميد عمارةالمفوض* 
*وحضورالسيد/ رأفت محمد عبد الواحد                  أمين السر*
*أصدرت الحكم الآتي**في القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 16 لسنة 8 قضائية"دستورية" .*
*"الإجراءات"**          بتاريخ 9 يوليو سنة 1986 أودع المدعى صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة طالباً الحكم بعدم دستورية المادة 11 مكرراً من القانون رقم 135 لسنة 1980 بشأن علاج الآثار المترتبة على تطبيق القانون رقم 83 لسنة 1973 بشأن تسوية حالات بعض العاملين من حملة المؤهلات الدراسية، المضافة بالقانون رقم 112 لسنة 1981 المعدل بالقانونين رقمي 106 لسنة 1982، 33 لسنة 1983.*
*          وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة طلبت فيها الحكم برفض الدعوى.*
*          وبعد تحضير الدعوى أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها.*
*          ونظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم.*
*"المحكمة"**          بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق والمداولة.*
*          حيث أن الدعوى إستوفت أوضاعها القانونية.*
*          حيث أن الوقائع – على ما يبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق – تتحصل في أن المدعى كان قد أقام الدعوى رقم 160 لسنة 32 قضائية أمام المحكمة الإدارية للنقل والمواصلات ضد السيد رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للطرق والكباري طالباً فيها الحكم بأحقيته في إعادة تسوية حالته طبقاً للجدول الثالث المرافق للقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1975 بإصدار قانون تصحيح أوضاع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والقطاع العام وذلك إعتباراً من تاريخ تعيينه في 14 يونيه سنة1960 مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار، وإذ دفع المدعى بعدم دستورية نص المادة 11 مكرراً من القانون رقم 135 لسنة 1980 بشأن علاج الآثار المترتبة على تطبيق القانون رقم 83 لسنة 1973 بشأن تسوية حالات بعض العاملين من حملة المؤهلات الدراسية المضافة بالقانون رقم 112 لسنة 1981، والمعدل بالقانونين رقمي 106 لسنة 1982، 33 لسنة 1983، وكانت المحكمة الإدارية للنقل والمواصلات قد صرحت له برفع الدعوى الدستورية، فقد أقام الدعوى الماثلة.*
*          وحيث أن المادة 11 مكرراً من القانون 135 لسنة 1980 المضافة بالقانون رقم 112 لسنة1981 المشار إليهما محل الطعن الماثل – التي تنص على أنه "مع عدم الإخلال بنص المادة 24 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 بتنظيم مجلس الدولة، يكون ميعاد رفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة المختصة سنة واحدة من تاريخ نشر هذا القانون وذلك فيما يتعلق بالمطالبة بالحقوق التي نشأت بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون، أو بمقتضى أحكام القوانين أرقام 83 لسنة 1973، 10، 11 لسنة 1975، 22 لسنة 1978 وقرار رئيس الوزراء رقم 1182لسنة 1976 .... ولا يجوز بعد هذا الميعاد تعديل المركز القانوني للعامل إستناداً إلى أحكام هذه التشريعات على أي وجه من الوجوه إلا إذا كان ذلك تنفيذاً لحكم قضائي نهائي". وبمقتضى أحكام القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1982 مدت المهلة المنصوص عليها في المادة 11 مكرراً من القانون رقم 135 لسنة 1980 المشار إليه إلى ستة أشهر إعتباراً من 9 يوليو سنة 1982، ثم مدت حتى 30 يونيو سنة 1984 بمقتضى أحكام القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1983.* 
*          وحيث أن المدعى ينعى على المادة 11 مكرراً من القانون رقم 135 لسنة 1980 المشار إليه أنها انطوت على تحديد ميعاد نهائي لرفع الدعوى للمطالبة بالحقوق الناشئة عن تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون غايته 30 يونيه 1984، وحظرت تعديل المركز القانوني للعامل بعد هذا التاريخ على أي وجه من الوجوه ومن ثم يكون النص المطعون عليه قد قيد السلطة القضائية في مزاولة اختصاصها بأن منعها من سماع الدعوى بعد هذا الميعاد مما يخل بحق التقاضي المنصوص عليه في المادة 68 من الدستور.*
*          وحيث أن هذا النعي مردود بأن المشرع إنطلاقاً من رغبته في تصحيح أوضاع العاملين المدنيين في الدولة والقطاع العام، أقر بالتشريعات التي عينها النص المطعون فيه القواعد القانونية المنظمة لحقوق العاملين على نحو تتحقق لهم بها التسوية التي إرتآها منصفة لأوضاعهم الوظيفية، منشئاً لهم بموجبها حقاً في هذه التسوية عند توافر شروطها، ولم يجعل النص المطعون فيه حقهم في رفع الدعوى لاقتضائها عند النزاع فيها مطلقاً من القيود، بل قيد التداعى بشأنها بميعاد يسقط بانتهائه الحق في إقامة الدعوى، مستهدفاً بذلك تصفية المنازعات المتعلقة بحقوق العاملين تصفية نهائية تستقر بها مراكزهم القانونية صوناً للمصلحة العامة كي لا يستطيل النزاع بينهم وبين الجهة التي يعملون بها، وهو ما حرص النص المطعون فيه على توكيده حين حظر بعد إنقضاء الميعاد الذي عينه لرفع الدعوى تعديل المركز القانوني للعامل على أي وجه من الوجوه إستناداً لأحكام التشريعات التي عددها ما لم يكن ذلك التعديل تنفيذاً لحكم قضائي، إذ كان ذلك، وكان الأصل في سلطة المشرع في موضوع تنظيم الحقوق إنها سلطة تقديرية ما لم يقيدها الدستور بضوابط معينة تعتبر حداً لها يحول دون إطلاقها، وكان قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أنه ليس ثمة تناقض بين حق التقاضي كحق دستوري أصيل وبين تنظيمه تشريعياً بشرط ألا يتخذ المشرع هذا التنظيم وسيلة إلى حظر هذا الحق أو إهداره، وكان النص المطعون فيه لا ينال من ولاية القضاء، ولا يعزل المحاكم عن نظر منازعات معينة مما تختص به، بل يقتصر على تحديد ميعاد يسقط بفواته الحق في إقامة الدعوى بطلب الحقوق التي كفلتها التشريعات التي حددها النص المطعون فيه، شأن هذا الميعاد شأن غيره من المواعيد الحتمية التي يفرضها المشرع ليتم خلالها عمل معين، فلا ينقطع جريانها أو يقف سريانها لتعلقها بالنظام العام، لما كان ذلك، وكان المشرع يفرض هذه المواعيد لتحقيق المهمة التي ناطها بها وهي أن تكون حداً زمنياً نهائياً لإجراء عمل معين، فإن التقيد بها – وبإعتبارها شكلاً جوهرياً في التقاضي تغيا به المشرع مصلحة عامة حتى ينتظم التداعى في المسائل التي عينها خلال الموعد الذي حدده – لا يعني مصادرة الحق في الدعوى، بل يظل هذا الحق قائماً ما بقى ميعاد رفعها مفتوحاً، وليس ذلك إلا تنظيماً تشريعياً للحق في التقاضي لا مخالفة فيه لنص المادة 68 من الدستور.*
*          وحيث أن ما ينعاه المدعى من أن النص المطعون عليه قد خالف مبدأ المساواة أمام القانون المنصوص عليه في الماد 40 من الدستور، بمقولة أن حرمانه العاملين الذين لم يقيموا الدعوى في الميعاد من التسوية التي يستحقونها ينطوي على التمييز بينهم وبين غيرهم من العاملين من أفراد الطائفة الواحدة ، مردود بما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة من أن المساواة المنصوص عليها في المادة 40 من الدستور ليست مساواة حسابية، ذلك أن المشرع يملك بسلطته التقديرية ولمقتضيات الصالح العام وضع شروط موضوعية تتحدد بها المراكز القانونية التي يتساوى بها الأفراد أمام القانون بحيث إذا توافرت هذه الشروط في طائفة من الأفراد، وجب إعمال المساواة بينهم لتماثل مراكزهم القانونية، فإذا إنتفى مناط التسوية بينهم بأن توافرت الشروط في بعضهم دون البعض الآخر، كان لمن توافرت فيهم الشروط دون سواهم أن يمارسوا الحقوق التي كفلها القانون لهم، لما كان ذلك، وكان حق التقاضي من الحقوق العامة التي كفلت الدساتير المساواة بين المواطنين فيها، وكان النص المطعون فيه لا يقيم في مجال الأوضاع الإجرائية التي فرضها لرفع الدعوى، تمييزاً من أي نوع بين العاملين المخاطبين بها، بل ساوى بينهم في التقيد بأحكامها بأن ألزمهم جميعاً بمراعاة الميعاد الذي عينه كحد نهائي يسقط بفواته الحق في الدعوى المرفوعة من أيهم، فإن النص المطعون فيه لا يكون قد إنطوى على حرمان طائفة من بينهم من حق التقاضي بعد أن انتظمتهم جميعاً الأسس الموحدة التي نظم المشرع بها هذا الحق بما لا مخالفة فيه لنص المادة 40 من الدستور.*
*          وحيث أن ما ينعاه المدعى من مخالفة النص المطعون فيه للمادة 64 من الدستور التي تقضي بأن سيادة القانون أساس الحكم في الدولة، قالة أن مخالفة النص المطعون عليه للمادتين 40، 68 من الدستور يترتب عليه الخروج على مبدأ الشرعية وسيادة القانون مردود بأنه لما كان مبدأ الشرعية وسيادة القانون يوجب خضوع سلطات الدولة جميعها للقانون وإلتزام حدوده في جميع أعمالها وتصرفاتها، وكانت هذه المحكمة قد انتهت إلى رفض الطعن بمخالفة النص المطعون عليه للمادتين المشار إليهما، فإن هذا الوجه الأخير من النص يكون بدوره على غير أساس حرياً بالرفض.*
*"لهذه الأسباب"**          حكمت المحكمة برفض الدعوى ومصادرة الكفالة وألزمت المدعى المصروفات ومبلغ ثلاثين جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماة*.

----------


## ميدو جنه

مشكووووووووووووووووور على هذا الحكم القيم 
ولكن ما معنى ان المساواه الوارده فى الماده 40 من الدستور ليست مساواه حسابيه .. 
يعنى ما معنى المساواه الوارده بنص الماده 40 من الدستور 
واشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود وارجو ان تتقبل مرورى

----------

